# Links to official sources of information on the Coronavirus



## Brendan Burgess

Here are some official resources on the topic:


https://www.gov.ie/en/news/e58285-the-novel-coronavirus-2019-ncov/






						Novel Coronavirus - Health Protection Surveillance Centre
					






					www.hpsc.ie


----------



## DeeKie

This is a very useful website publishing links to official websites and healthcare information.


----------



## Peanuts20

As a people manager, the sheer lack of clear information, advice and guidance for companies in Ireland is dreadful. Really good info here from our neighbours






						Reducing the spread of respiratory infections, including COVID-19, in the workplace
					

Public health principles for reducing the spread of respiratory infections, including COVID-19, in the workplace.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## dereko1969

Peanuts20 said:


> As a people manager, the sheer lack of clear information, advice and guidance for companies in Ireland is dreadful. Really good info here from our neighbours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing the spread of respiratory infections, including COVID-19, in the workplace
> 
> 
> Public health principles for reducing the spread of respiratory infections, including COVID-19, in the workplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk





			https://dbei.gov.ie/en/Publications/Publication-files/Business-Continuity-Planning-Checklist-COVID-19.pdf


----------



## almostthere

COVID Live Update: 142,072,345 Cases and 3,034,587 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## hydrocarbon

European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control: News and Publications.

https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en


----------



## DeeKie

A handy list from Singapore for working out what ratio of product to water is needed to disinfect against Covid19. Some products sold here.


----------



## Thirsty

From CDC in US: good information on symptoms and treatment outcomes









						What Coronavirus Symptoms Look Like, Day By Day
					

After being exposed to the virus that causes COVID-19, it can take as few as two and as many as 14 days for symptoms to develop. Cases range from mild to cri...




					youtu.be


----------



## Thirsty

For intelligent analysis and leadership, take a look at Gov. Cuomo's press conferences in New York.


----------



## Purple

Thirsty said:


> For intelligent analysis and leadership, take a look at Gov. Cuomo's press conferences in New York.


Link


----------



## mathepac

New Testing Criteria from HSE -


----------



## Sophrosyne

Government Covid-19 information and advice website, which provides:

Latest updates

Health advice

Travel advice

Ireland’s Response to COVID-19

Social Welfare advice for employers, employees and the self-employed

Cross government information.


----------



## JMJR

Updates Charts available on Financial Times website, kept outside the paywall.









						Coronavirus tracker: the latest figures as countries fight the Covid-19 resurgence | Free to read
					

The FT analyses the scale of outbreaks and tracks the vaccine rollouts around the world




					www.ft.com


----------



## Sophrosyne

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Advice from the Asthma Society of Ireland.


----------



## geri

New report shows there are now 118 clusters of Covid-19 in Ireland, with 24 in nursing homes
					

That’s according to the latest data by the Health Protection Surveillance Centre.




					www.thejournal.ie
				



Stats on infections/deaths per county, age profile, cluster locations, country where infection was picked up.


----------



## odyssey06

New study that readily available steroid dexamethasone could reduce hospital deaths significantly








						Major breakthrough in UK as cheap steroid is first drug to reduce coronavirus deaths
					

A study found the steroid cut the risk of death by a third for patients on ventilators.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

The World Health Organization's Special Envoy on Covid-19 has said the agency does not believes airborne transmission is a major cause of virus spread. Dr David Nabarro repeated that the WHO believes the vast majority of cases are transmitted by *droplets *that come from the lungs and throat of an infected person when they cough and sneeze and this can be prevented by the two-metre physical distancing rule. However, Dr Nabarro told RTÉ's News at One that the agency is keeping an open mind as to whether, in some circumstances, further transmission is possible through *airborne particles*...
Dr Nabarro said there are some outbreaks of Covid-19 that are hard to explain including cases among members of a choir in the United States, where members were practising the two-metre rule. He said it was important that cases that are strange in terms of transmission pattern are reported.









						Airborne particles not big cause of virus spread - WHO
					

The WHO's Special Envoy on Covid-19, Dr David Nabarro, has said the agency does not believes airborne transmission is a major cause of virus spread.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

First case of *Covid-19 reinfection* reported by researchers in Hong Kong:
Genetic sequencing of the virus showed the patient was infected twice by *different strains of Covid-19*... The man had no symptoms – was asymptomatic – during the second infection which was picked up by screening tests on returning passengers at Hong Kong airport.








						First case of Covid-19 reinfection reported by researchers in Hong Kong
					

Genetic sequencing of the virus showed the patient was infected twice by different strains of Covid-19.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## time to plan

Ireland's Covid19 data hub for people interested in stats:









						COVID-19 Ireland
					

Ireland's COVID-19 Data Hub



					covid19ireland-geohive.hub.arcgis.com


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

BA.4 and BA.5 Omicron: How worried should we be?
					

Surges of Covid are happening again around the world, driven by some new subvariants of Omicron.



					www.bbc.com
				




The above link gives some information on the Omnicron variant BA.2 which is being held responsible for the continuing increase in infections across Europe. 

The UK are now saying one in 20 are infected with 3.2 million new cases recorded.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

Lowest number of Covid patients in hospital in 9 months
					

The number of people with Covid-19 in hospitals and intensive care units is at its lowest point in over nine months.




					www.rte.ie
				




Again just for info.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62008118

The UK are reporting the above and I read recently our figures are increasing by similar percentages.

It's now 6 months since the majority had the 3 booster and Pfizer has said that the vaccine is effective against all omincron variants.

Will we see another round of mass vaccination?


----------

